# Youth Waterfowl Day



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anybody take their kid's out today to shoot some ducks before the regular season started? Let's see some pics and hear about some good hunts! I got a call from one of the youth members on here and he was so excited about how well today went. Two blue-wings and a fully plumed woodie without even having to call!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

A few of my friends, my brother,and I going out in a couple hours. We couldn't go out this morning because my one friend had a cross country meet. This will be our last youth hunt because we will be to old next year. For tonight, we have one field with a couple hundred geese and about 300 ducks. We are going out tomorrow too in a couple other fields we have picked out.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

4 BWT and 5 geese. thanks BLhunter and whitehorse for taking me out.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Two 13 year old girls, 2 wood ducks. Lots of shots and lots of fun. Good steadiness drill for the dog.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I took my son out for his first youth waterfowl hunt. He bagged two Mallards, two Gaddy's and a BWT. It was his first time shooting at anything beside clay pigeons. I think he might show me up next weekend  . The dog worked good and I think my son is hooked for life. I think I was more excited out there then he was. A truly wonderful experience to share with your child or any youngster.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

20 shells later and not a duck on the ground. Main thing is he had fun. Will be giving it a try again tomorrow.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I've removed the posts that were getting this thread side tracked.

Carry on...

Ryan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

trapper not a problem, to bad we didn't get more birds and more bands


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

our group got 9 drake mallards and one beautiful male wood duck and 2 geese. The birds didn't decoy very good today and yesterday we had to go to a field where we hadn't seen very many birds because our field we had been watching for a whole week that was holding around 200 geese and 300 ducks, was getting dug up. I will post pics up later today.


----------



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

hey weasle414, I like your picture of you "shooting" with the paddles. to bad I cant post pictures of my two blue wings and that fully plumed woodie.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Haha, thanks Ryan.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Youth hunt was good a usually, great for the kids as they get the attention needed. Duck numbers definitely down in area we hunted. Seasonal water areas have really been reduced. Geese numbers were excellent.

Hunted chopped corn and produce very good geese results despite sun shine weather. Two major observation, ducks just become stupid with spinner decoy, another group in field had duck after duck would dive into their set but they had very poor goose results. Whereas, we used flag on long pole and this really drew in the birds. Only disappointment was seeing the poor (sky busting) quality shots other kids were taking. Patience is very hard when you are shooting are large geese but results are definitely different.

Overall a fun experience glad they have for the kids.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Had 7 13/14 year old boys out this weekend. Lined the blinds up side by side with 3 dads in blinds about 20 yards behind them. 
Saturday they were done in about 45 minutes. The Mallards and Pintails just swarmed them. Went out in the late afterrnoon with 4 of the boys and they killed 3 geese and missed many others. Sunday was a little tougher as another group of hunters setup in a field between us and the water and we didn't see the numbers of birds. The hardest part was identifying the drakes as they aren't plummed very well yet. They had to quit a few birds short each day when their hen/pintail "quota" was reached as we didn't want to chance it. They got a LOT of shooting in and it was a blast. I will post some pics if I can figure out how.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had 2 boys, got 5 teal right off the bat, you know how dumb they are this early in the season were out still setting up and birds are just dive bombing. then we got a widgeon and young hen mallerd. Called it a day after a lone goose came in and gave the boys a nice end of day treat. My god i hope i wane't that bad a shooting back in the day. each kid shot over a box and a half


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You cannot learn to shoot without shooting


----------

